# |DOMINOSPIEL| Starthilfe für Java-Anfänger



## c-hawk (16. Nov 2005)

Moin moin,

ich bin absoluter Java-Anfänger.
Ich will nun das Dominospiel (jeder wird es kennen) mit vereinfachten Regeln auf die Beine stellen.

Ich kann jede Hilfe gebrauchen.
Könntet ihr mir vielleicht nen kleinen Denkanstoß geben??

Wäre prima!

Danke!


----------



## Ilja (16. Nov 2005)

du mußt schon konkreter werden 

willst du ne KI bzw. Comp-Spieler programmieren?
oder nur eine grafische Oberfläche mit einem Regelwerk, dass 2 menschl. Speielr daran hindert, falsche Züge zu machen? ... oder gar beides?


----------



## MPW (19. Nov 2005)

Hast du überhaupt schonmal was in Java geschrieben, das ist nämlich nicht ganz einfach, was du dir da vorgenommen hast....


----------

